# Fatty Titanium Lights Family Photos



## Mirage_Man (Aug 26, 2009)

Just finished up another fatty style ti light for a forum member. So I thought I'd take a few shots of it with a couple others before they all get shipped to their new homes.


----------



## olrac (Aug 26, 2009)

Those are beautiful Brian! :twothumbs


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 26, 2009)

Very Cool!


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 26, 2009)

O lordie.... 

They look wonderful.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 26, 2009)

:twothumbs The *ultra* beefy one on the left is mine.


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 26, 2009)

These days people sell all kinds of things to make you skinny, even meals delivered to your door. Brian makes 1 fatty head and all of a sudden people want fatty heads, bodies and tails. 

Love those fatty light's.


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 26, 2009)

Just curious, is it just about style that customers request "fatties" or for a specific purpose?


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 26, 2009)

Love the shape of the head, very much like my Ti PD-S. What emitter & what drive level?


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the thickness and weight of the fatty. I have a Flupic Cree R2 in mine.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 26, 2009)

I asked Brian if my fat-*** light will have to pay for two plane seats.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 26, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Love the shape of the head, very much like my Ti PD-S. What emitter & what drive level?


 
The 2 that have LE's are R2 WC Crees with GDUP drivers.


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 26, 2009)

very nice... what kind of switch are you using?


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome fatty!:twothumbs


----------



## ^Gurthang (Aug 26, 2009)

Those are worth 3 cups of DROOL on the coolness scale.

^G


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 26, 2009)

jar3ds said:


> very nice... what kind of switch are you using?


 
A Mclickie of course :thumbsup:.


----------



## bf1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Magnificent work as always.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 26, 2009)

Brian, simply awesome work. And by the way, great job with the photos as well


----------



## darkzero (Aug 26, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> The 2 that have LE's are R2 WC Crees with GDUP drivers.


 
Nice!   



Brian, the lights look awesome!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 26, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, the lights look awesome!



Will, the third one will have one of your awesome R2 builds, too.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 26, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Nice!



Of course I forgot to mention Will built the LE's. Only the best for my lights :twothumbs.


----------



## donn_ (Aug 29, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## bf1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Brian,
Just received the Fatty builds today. All I can say is that they are absolutely magnificent. Also thanks to Will for the super LE's.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 1, 2009)

bf1 said:


> Brian,
> Just received the Fatty builds today. All I can say is that they are absolutely magnificent. Also thanks to Will for the super LE's.
> Regards,
> Barry



+1. Very, very happy with the Fatty. :twothumbs Thanks a million, Brian.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Sep 2, 2009)

bf1 said:


> Brian,
> Just received the Fatty builds today. All I can say is that they are absolutely magnificent. Also thanks to Will for the super LE's.
> Regards,
> Barry





arewethereyetdad said:


> +1. Very, very happy with the Fatty. :twothumbs Thanks a million, Brian.



Thanks Guys. I'm glad you're pleased with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 3, 2009)

A close cousin, Brian's unique 38mm fluted twisty head and ultra fatty fluted tail connected together by TB's 18650 split body:-


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 3, 2009)

Brian, you're doing some beautiful work. Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## jch79 (Sep 3, 2009)

Daniel,
That's a  drool-worthy light!
:thumbsup: john


----------



## bf1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Daniel,
Nice mix and match. I didn't think of that.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## easilyled (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments Scott/John/Barry. 
Its hard to go wrong with such beautifully executed components.
When I saw this thread, I thought that the fatty tail would match very well with the head and it does.
The weight distribution is now much more even and tail-standing is very secure.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 5, 2009)

That sure is a beauty Daniel. Let me guess....a darkzero Bi-FLuPIC P7 LE? The combo you have must be even more frickin amazing in person that it appears in those pics. :naughty:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 6, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> That sure is a beauty Daniel. Let me guess....a darkzero Bi-FLuPIC P7 LE? The combo you have must be even more frickin amazing in person that it appears in those pics. :naughty:



Thanks Bruce. 

Yes it does have an outstanding darkzero P7 L.E in it. I believe he used 5 processors to get the desired output into the size required for this one and it uses a Draco flupic UI which I find the simplest and the most useful.

I find it hard not to sneak loving glances at the light whenever I see it. 
Still, from my partner's point of view, rather that than another woman.


----------

